
2 Month treasury bill is only 1 basis point less than the 20 year treasury - ohiovr
https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/interest-rates/pages/textview.aspx?data=yield
======
howard941
Does this suggest anything about the likelihood of near term interest rates
hikes/cuts in the 30 year mortgage retail market?

------
ohiovr
I just realized that my money market savings account pays a higher interest
than the 20 year.

